# Beethoven triple concerto on CD and DVD



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

This work is often look down upon but it's always been a favourite with me since I was a lad and got the version conducted by Fricsay.









I wonder what versions you have and would recommend. I'm at present listening to the terrific version by Stern / Rose / Istomin which makes no apologies for the work


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I do like this work- not particularly profound, but I don’t think it deserves to be looked down upon as much as many seem to. In fact, it was one of the first things I heard and loved when I was first getting into classical, so it holds a somewhat special spot in my heart. One of the most “star-studded” recordings of anything ever made is the Rostropovich/Richter/Oistrakh/Karajan. The music-making is, of course, tremendous but they don’t let their professionalism get in the way of having fun with it, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I read that the cello player of the Guarneri Quartet said that because of the Triple Concerto, every cello player that makes it to heaven will walk up to Beethoven and punch him in the nose.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

DavidA said:


> This work is often look down upon but it's always been a favourite with me since I was a lad and got the version conducted by Fricsay.
> 
> View attachment 130228
> 
> ...


My first cd of the Triple concerto was Stern / Rose / Istomin. Works for me as well as other versions (Karajan--mutter, ma and with Rostropovich/Richter/Oistrakh) and at least 3 other version. This reminds me to stream the Fricsay cd.

My opinion is this and I make no apologies: Beethoven so-called second/third rate works would fill up the top recommended list of works over and above many of the less known composers on the TC lists.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This is my favorite recording of this work:









Excellent fillers, too (Beethoven overtures).


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> I read that the cello player of the Guarneri Quartet said that because of the Triple Concerto, every cello player that makes it to heaven will walk up to Beethoven and punch him in the nose.


What did he mean by that, do you know, Manxfeeder?

This concerto has to be played with gusto by the soloists. I have heard tamer versions, which don't work.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> This is my favorite recording of this work:
> 
> View attachment 130243
> 
> ...


Here's a live performance with the same violinist -great performance, beautifully recorded. With the Triple Concerto I want a special seat between the violin and cello with the piano in front of me and that is just how this performance is recorded.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven - Triple Concerto (Richter - Oïstrakh - Rostropovitch)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

L. van Beethoven Triple Concerto Opus 56 (C) mov 1 By Martha Argerich - Capuçon Brothers
Do not look at the conductor...................


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

One more great version


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I didn't realize it was looked down upon and that doesn't much concern me.

I liked this one from the much looked down upon Naxos lable. 








Word to the down lookers: keep looking down and miss some excellent music.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Certainly a long time favorite work of mine....Aside from the already mentioned Schneiderhan/Fournier/Anda/Fricsay, my other two preferred versions:


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Open Book said:


> What did he mean by that, do you know, Manxfeeder?


The cello part's brutal--relentless high register, knotty fingering. I think most cellists would rather tackle the piano part 

Some great recommendations above. I really like Zehetmair/Hagen/Aimard with Harnoncourt conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Very dramatic yet ideal balance between soloists/orchestra, and within the orchestra--the inner voices are so well drawn.

Also fond of the Storioni Trio/Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, here the soloists are more spotlit, they use fortepiano and gut strings while the orchestra plays modern instruments. Strange idea, but a fantastic involving performance.

There's an upcoming release with Mutter, Yo-Yo Ma and Barenboim recorded live last year, anyone heard it yet?


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Open Book said:


> What did he mean by that, do you know, Manxfeeder?
> 
> This concerto has to be played with gusto by the soloists. I have heard tamer versions, which don't work.


I love the third movement when the 3 instruments take turns appearing to improvise it seems and your point is well taken. I judge all versions on this last movement.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It has become an Argerich special.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I saw a youtube video with Renaud Capucon and his brother(?) playing cello. She had the score in front of her so apparently she felt more comfortable looking at it than using her prodigious memory.

I'll add that for this work to be "underappreciated" it sure has a fair amount of very good recordings, and does not take much to get a star piano/cello/violin player together so it is a mystery why it is not on TC list. However I get the way the forum works and so forth and lots of works are not given the attention, as say, hmm, Schubert string quintet.

Better get out of here before I am accused of heresy............


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been curious about a passage in the third movement, 28:35 - 29:35 in this video.
It reminds me of a tango. It probably is Hungarian in style.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Open Book said:


> I've been curious about a passage in the third movement, 28:35 - 29:35 in this video.
> It reminds me of a tango. It probably is Hungarian in style.


You hit the nail on the head as I was referring to this exact part in the third movement--love it. I'm sure Beethoven used some melodies that he had come across and worked them in on the Triple Concerto. Given that it is more accessible on first hearing like the fact I can listen to a Beethoven work and not have to really dig in.


----------

